# Please help - E70 X5 3.0SD Engine Noise (Video)



## Fai+H777 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi There,

I recently had a friend, who is a mechanic, help me do the timing chain on my 2008 E70 X5 3.0SD. He did the timing part of things, and I took it all apart and put it back together.

Prior to doing the timing chain it ran fine, except for a cyclical noise coming from the chain, which is no longer there.

It now has an erratic idle, and is making this noise: https://youtu.be/D8cXHMoFAV4

No engine codes present.

Any suggestions are more than welcome!


----------



## Fai+H777 (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know if the injectors were put in the same cylinders they came out of. Does that make a difference? Do I need to get the injectors coded?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Did the exhaust come off at any point? It sounds like an exhaust leak


----------



## Fai+H777 (Jul 30, 2007)

Exhaust didn't come off


----------

